# Suche USB Stick (Outdoor)



## Pockebrd (19 Mai 2011)

Hallo,
ich suche ein USB Stick für den Schlüsselbund der mehr gegen Schmutz geschützt ist. 
Ein Ring für den Schlüsselbund, ein Deckel, oder Stick mit Bügel gibt es ja viele.
Die mit Deckel kommen nicht in Frage da der nicht zuverlässig drauf ist.
Die mit Bügel zum zusammenmklappen sind mit zu wenig gegen Schmutz geschütz.
Kenn vielleicht jemand ein Stick der für Outdoor geeignet ist, Schraubdeckel oder so was ?

Gruß Markus


----------



## The Big B. (19 Mai 2011)

Vielleicht sowas?

http://www.technikdirekt.de/main/de...paign=Affilinet&language=de&landingCountry=de


----------



## zotos (19 Mai 2011)

Ich habe einen günstigen "PNY Attaché" mit Bügel-Kappe in einem.


----------



## Chräshe (19 Mai 2011)

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Der war bisher ganz gut:[/FONT] [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Supertalent Pico-C[/FONT]

 … [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]aber gleich einen richtigen Schlüsselring besorgen. [/FONT] 
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Die Kette ist nur zur Zierde...[/FONT]


----------



## gerry_mobil (19 Mai 2011)

Trage seit über einem Jahr einen von Pretec am Schlüsselbund in der Tasche,
im Job sowie Privat. Ist mit Drehverschluss und Gummidichtung.

http://www.pretec-europe.com/images/i-Disk_Secure_350.jpg

http://shop.pretec-europe.com/index.php?list=KAT38


----------



## thomass5 (20 Mai 2011)

Hallo,
Ich hab nen CORSAIR PadLock2. Bin damit sehr zufrieden. Gut, er hat nur ne Gummikappe, aber bislang hab ich sie noch nicht verloren. Und bei Komplettverlust sind die Daten auf dem Stick nicht so leicht auszulesen ...

Thomas


----------



## SW-Mech (20 Mai 2011)

Ich empfehle das:

http://www.victorinox.com/category/1/100/1007


----------



## Stanzman (20 Mai 2011)

Ein Arbeitskollege von mir hat das Teil: http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/412269/CORSAIR-USB-STICK-8GB-SURVIVOR/0412014&ref=list
Hat sich bisher bewährt.


----------



## Pockebrd (21 Mai 2011)

Hallo,
genau so was hab ich gesucht, danke für eure Antworten.
Mal sehn für was ich mich entscheiden werde.


Gruß Markus


----------



## Zefix (21 Mai 2011)

Hab den in der Arbeit,mit 8Gb reicht er mir.

http://www.allround-pc.com/artikel/...tsch-corsair-survivor-usb-stick-im-haertetest


----------



## maxi (31 Mai 2011)

Von Corsair gibt es welche im Leichtmetallgehäuse, zum aufschruaben.


----------



## marcengbarth (6 Juni 2011)

Der XtremKey von LaCie ist empfehlenswert: http://www.lacie.com/de/products/product.htm?id=10501


----------

